# CEL & radiator fan on all the time?



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

Went out for a short trip or two last night and the CEL (a.k.a. MIL) came on and would not go out. Also, the loud high-speed radiator fan was running full time. No other symptoms and I haven't checked the coolant level yet. I also haven't started the car up this morning. Letting the car idle for a while after driving it didn't affect the fan as the fan kept running. This is the fan that sounds like a jet engine.
Ideas? Thermostat possibly?
Update - Coolant level was below the "MIN" line. Dealer gave me some pink G12, which I mixed and added to bring the level up to just below the "MAX" line. Took it for a drive and the jet engine fan is still on all the time. Made an appt. with the dealer for Tuesday.



_Modified by bk3104 at 11:12 AM 4-22-2006_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: CEL & radiator fan on all the time? (bk3104)*

Responded to your p/m.. Thermostat. Mine went at 37K. It's more of an electronic valve. If the ecu doesn't sense it opening after 7 minutes, fans go high speed & C/E light goes on.. Get it replaced & flush the cooling system since they'll have it open..


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: CEL & radiator fan on all the time? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Responded to your p/m.. Thermostat. Mine went at 37K. It's more of an electronic valve. If the ecu doesn't sense it opening after 7 minutes, fans go high speed & C/E light goes on.. Get it replaced & flush the cooling system since they'll have it open..

Yep, it does go on right around 7 minute or so after driving. Good advice on flushing the cooling system too. It goes in on Tuesday early AM.


----------



## RobD (Oct 2, 2000)

Hope it's a just the Thermostat. Let's us know...
Rob


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (RobD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobD* »_Hope it's a just the Thermostat. Let's us know...
Rob


Me too, and I will.


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (RobD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobD* »_Hope it's a just the Thermostat. Let's us know...
Rob


Its the thermostat. Part is being overnighted.


----------

